# AOC, Erfahrungsberichte & Uservideos



## Ludere (28. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich spiele seit der US Open Beta WoW und hab allerlei Chars auf 70 gebracht, so ziemlich jede Ini mehrfach von innen gesehen und auch mit 2 meiner Chars intensiv PvP betrieben.. Alles mit großem oder sehr großem Erfolg.

Nun such ich aber seit einiger Zeit nach einem Nachfolger meines Hobbies, da es langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist, zu wenig neue Erfahrungen inspirieren und ich auch alles, was mir wichtig ist/war, erreicht habe.

Nun habe ich mir von AOC die Trailer etc. schon alle angeguckt und bin auch sehr gespannt, allerdings würde ich gerne mal ein paar User-Videos (am liebsten vom Assassine, oder auch Barbar.. aber grundsätzlich bin ich für alles dankbar, was mir Content in Videoform bietet..) sehen und ein Erfahrungsberichte lesen können.

- Wie ist das Leveln (interessant, abwechslungsreich, schnell/langsam)?

- Was macht man nach dem Leveln? PvE- und PvP-Content schon ausgereifter oder überarbeitungsbedürftig?

- Balance: in WoW ein großes Problem (vor allem, wenn man wie ich, nen Schurken spielt.. op!), in AoC auch, oder hat da jede Klasse gegen jede Klasse faire Chancen?

- Welches ist der "beste" DmgDealer, bzw. hat ein großes Potenzial? Da ich weder gerne tanke und auch kein überzeugter Heiler bin, würde ich wohl ne DD-Klasse wählen. Ich liebäugle mit, wie oben schon erwähnt, dem Assassine, aber auch dem Barbar (lieg ich hier richtig, daß man diese mit dem Schurken und dem Krieger aus WoW vergleichen kann?!)

- Wie funktioniert das mit dem Leveln über PvP? Klingt für mich sehr interessant und würde ich vermutlich im vollem Umfang ausnutzen..

- Wie ist das mit dem Spezialisieren über Talentbäume?! So, wie ich das bisher gesehen hab, kann man sich schon arg spezialisieren.. Man kann aber auch Talente umschichten etc, oder?! Verliert man dadurch XP?

Fragen über Fragen, ich hab auch noch mehr, aber das sollte für den Anfang genügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wäre wirklich dankbar über alles, daß mir meine Entscheidung (das Spiel zu kaufen, oder eben nicht) ein bisschen erleichtert.

Viele Grüße und vorab Danke, an alle die mir Einblick gewähren.


----------



## ra6nar03k (28. Mai 2008)

Das Leveln ist meiner Meinung nach abwechslungsreich und und schneller als in wow.

Zum Endlevelcontent kann ich dir noch nichts sagen.

Bis jetzt würde das Balancing als aller erste Sahne bezeichnen bzw es hängt sehr viel vom persönlichen Skill und nicht um equip, level oder klasse ab. 

Siehe oben das Balancing ist sehr gut dh es gibt keine 1337Pown3r11elf11!!-Klassen

Das Leveln über PvP geht garnicht bzw hats bei mir noch nicht gefunzt.


----------



## Rafaeolo (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich beantworte mal schnell:
Das level ist bis 40 sehr interressant ab dann soll es eher in richtung farmen, insztanzen und weniger questen gehen, durch pvp leveln kann man in warhammer in aoc nicht. 
Ansonst ist der assa schon gut im dmg machen, trifft allerdings maximal 3 gegner, was beim leveln teilweise nervt.
Die Spezialisierung ist beim assa sehr gut, da man entweder Unheilig diereckt dmg oder dot gift dmg skillen kann, ansonsten ist es bei manchen klassen relativ gleich (wie beim wow mage z.b.) umskillen kann man natürlich(kostet geld)

Wahrscheilich wirst du gesehen haben das AoC von manchen in den Himmel gelobt wird, von anderen verdammt, ich kann dir aber sagen es ist ein ziemlich gutes Spiel, dass aber noch fehler und Mängel aufweist, falls dich das stört solltes du es in ein paar monaten anzoggen!


----------



## Victo (28. Mai 2008)

Das Balancing ist sicher nicht erste Sahne,Waldläufer ist atm noch OP und auch gewisse andere Klassen neigen zur imbaness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber an sich schaut es balancingmässig beim Leveln nicht schlecht aus,Skill geht hier über Level und Equip,aber ist weniger Wert als die Klassenwahl (wenn man nicht gerade eiinen Vollhorst als Gegner hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Wie es im Endcontent ausschaut,kann dir atm wohl noch niemand zuverlässig sagen.

Wenn du von Anfang an Spass mit einem DD haben willst,dann tu dir selbst den Gefallen und nimm keinen Assassinen,sondern den Barbar.Als Barbar kannst du relativ problemlos 3 Mobs,uU auch 4 besiegen,als Assa wird es schon bei 2 happelig.Liegt im Grunde genommen daran,dass viele Assassinenfähigkeiten momentan entweder so schwach sind,dass man jeden Skillpunkt bereut oder sie einfach verbuggt sind. Schleichen scheint im Moment auch noch eher per /random 100 entschieden zu werden,womit dem Assa der wichtige Opener auch gerne mal wegfällt.
Dazu kommt noch der exorbitante Schaden den du als Stoffträger frisst und der Mangel an CC/Anti-CC.
Aber ich gehe davon aus,dass der Assassine noch ein paar größere Veränderungen erfahren wird und spielbar ist er auch.Nur halt anspruchsvoller und langsamer als andere Klassen.

Leveln kann man bis etwa Stufe 45 mit Quests noch ganz gut,spätestens mit Level 50 wird man aber ziemlichen Questmangel bekommen und sich die Level auch mit grinden erarbeiten müssen,später geht es dann aber wieder aufwärts.
Das PvE gestaltet sich aber als sehr erfrischend und abwechslungsreich,ich finde das Spielerlebnis intensiver als bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Insgesamt geht das Leveln auch einen Tick schneller,so wie es momentan ist,ist es in Ordnung.

Umskillen kann man wie bei WoW über einen Talenteverlerner,die Kosten dafür steigen auch an.Klassenlehrer wie bei WoW gibt es aber nciht.


----------



## Heribert40k (28. Mai 2008)

Da wäre dann natürlich noch die Frage was du für einen PC hast?

Mit meinem alten 
AMD 64 3400+
1GIG Corsair Ram 
X800 Pro

sieht das ziemlich zappen duster aus, obwohl ich es auch gerne spielen würde und ne Assassine mich ziemlich reizen würde, genau wie der schami  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber rechner + null geld =  kein AoC für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ludere (28. Mai 2008)

Heribert40k schrieb:


> Da wäre dann natürlich noch die Frage was du für einen PC hast?
> 
> Mit meinem alten
> AMD 64 3400+
> ...



Der Rechner ist das geringste Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Hmm, der Assassine ist also nicht gut zu leveln, weil er fehlenden CC/Anti-CC hat, nur Stoffrüstung trägt und nur wenig AOE besitzt, richtig so weit?


----------



## Taroth (28. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Das Leveln ist meiner Meinung nach abwechslungsreich und und schneller als in wow.
> 
> Zum Endlevelcontent kann ich dir noch nichts sagen.
> 
> ...





ÖHHHMM also balancing kann man das echt nicht nennen. Dämos und Necros sind zur Zeit noch die Opferklassen schlecht hin. Wurde gestern als 31 Dämo von nem 27WL 3 Hitet. Das nen ich nicht gerade balanced. Das tolle ist ich mach gegen anre kaum dmg und nen wl vom schiesen abhalten ist mir nicht möglich. 50% des skill baums ist gebuged und meine einzige chance gegen nahkämpfer (fesseln) ist auch gebuged. Somit werd ich entweder umgekickt bin tod oder von WL umgehaun die einfach nur übertrieben stark sind. Und gegen unsichtbare barbaren und co habsch auch keine chance. Also Dämo schaffstes eig nur wenn du first hit hast außer evtl du hast wie erwähnt nen voll horst vor dir...

*nach balance such und nix find*

Aber denke/hoffe das wird noch überarbeitet =)


----------



## mantigore666 (28. Mai 2008)

Ludere schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist das geringste Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soweit schon mal falsch....
man muss sich halt nur lösen von eingefahrenen wow-wegen...
schaffst du es, dich neu auf das spiel einzulassen, wirst du viel
spass haben - schaffst du es nicht und willst aus aoc "wow 2"
machen, bleib lieber bei wow.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aoc ist ein echtes onlinerollenspiel, also anders als wow.
und wenn du "grosse erfolge" feiern willst, dann werden die meistens
auch anders belohnt, nämlich nicht mit dem hundertsten t-set.
in aoc kann auch mal ein bossgegner nur einen guten heiltrank droppen.


----------



## Gen91 (28. Mai 2008)

Das Balancing in AoC kommt mir im Moment auch ein wenig Schere, Stein, Papier -artig vor. Habe es bis jetzt so erlebt: Schurken>Magier>Soldaten>Schurken>Magier>..., die Priester habe ich noch nicht so stark erlebt. Und vom Leveln unterscheiden sich die Klassen auch noch. Gegen 1-2 Gegner habe ich bei mir und nem Freund festgestellt (gilt nicht allgemein) die Assassinen und Barbaren am besten, man hat die so schnell um. Aber ab 3-5 is wohl der Wächter besser, dauert zwar ein wenig, aber man stribt net.


----------



## Victo (28. Mai 2008)

Doch doch,ist soweit schon richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber wenn man wirklich Assassine spielen will,findet man auch einen Weg sich durchzumogeln,ich schaffe es ja bisher auch.
Aus meiner Sicht eignet sich der Assassine momentan eher als Gruppenklasse,nicht als Soloklasse.
Für die ganz Harten kann man ihn auch als PvP-Klasse nehmen,aber da schauts momentan auch düster aus.Wobei man da ja noch auf Luck beim Opener aus dem Stealth haben kann,im Lowlevelbereich kippen Stoffträger da schon gerne nach dem ersten Schlag um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ist mir aber seit Stufe 26 auch nimmer gelungen.
Andere Klassen sind momentan aber halt wesentlich leichter zu spielen und daher für den Anfang empfehlenswerter.


----------



## mantigore666 (28. Mai 2008)

Victo schrieb:


> Doch doch,ist soweit schon richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm, mach mir keine angst, mein assassine ist jetzt lvl 21 und macht noch richtig schön aua :-)

beim priester kommts drauf an, hab einen bärenschamane gelöscht, weil er auch mit lvl 20 noch
ständig gestorben ist, jetzt hab ich einen vollstrecker sets und bin von anfang an viel zufriedener damit.

(und bevor es fragen aufwirft : ja, ich hab 8 chars und spiel die abwechselnd fg)


----------



## Arakon79 (28. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> hab einen bärenschamane gelöscht, weil er auch mit lvl 20 noch
> ständig gestorben ist



Tja wenn man nicht spielen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Bärenschamane schafft locker 3-4 Gegner ohne großartig Energie einzubüßen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ludere (28. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich denke trotzdem, daß ich den Assassinen wählen würde.
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.

Würde mich echt freuen, wenn ein Assassine mal Fraps oder Co mitlaufen lassen könnte..
Ich brauche keinen Schnickschnack wie Musik, Ein- und Ausblendungen etc.
Einfach nur mal ein kleines Video, wo man vielleicht sieht, wie das Spiel an sich abläuft, wie eine Quest aussieht und maybe sogar noch ein bisschen PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## mantigore666 (28. Mai 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Tja wenn man nicht spielen kann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja...  "nicht spielen"... hm, sagen wir lieber "nicht liegen", denn bis auf
barbar und mitrapriester hab ich alles gespielt und keine probleme gehabt  ;-)


----------



## Ludere (29. Mai 2008)

Wie ich jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen habe, sind in dem Spiel auch mehrere Gästeaccounts bzw. -Pässe enthalten.
Wenn jemand noch einen über hat, wäre ich ihm sehr verbunden, da ich so die Möglichkeit habe, das Spiel mal mit eigenen "Augen" anzutesten.

Also, gibt euch nen Ruck und lasst mir einen Key zukommen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Drakonis (29. Mai 2008)

> ÖHHHMM also balancing kann man das echt nicht nennen. Dämos und Necros sind zur Zeit noch die Opferklassen schlecht hin. Wurde gestern als 31 Dämo von nem 27WL 3 Hitet. Das nen ich nicht gerade balanced. Das tolle ist ich mach gegen anre kaum dmg und nen wl vom schiesen abhalten ist mir nicht möglich. 50% des skill baums ist gebuged und meine einzige chance gegen nahkämpfer (fesseln) ist auch gebuged. Somit werd ich entweder umgekickt bin tod oder von WL umgehaun die einfach nur übertrieben stark sind. Und gegen unsichtbare barbaren und co habsch auch keine chance. Also Dämo schaffstes eig nur wenn du first hit hast außer evtl du hast wie erwähnt nen voll horst vor dir...



hmm, kommt vielleicht auf die skillung der talente drauf an.

habe mit meinem 49 necro nen 51er wl gelegt (nur mit heiltrank), 2 mal und er mich dafür auch 2 mal. problem am wl sit einfach, dass ich ihn zu spät mitbekomme, wenn er auf mich drauf hält.

das dumme am necro ist, das die dots erstmal anlaufen müssen. also bei mir sind da imemr die ersten sekunden entscheidend und das alle schilde aktiv sind.

die wl fernkampfangriffe sind doch fast alle auf dem linken schild oder? dann eventuell die schildkonfig mal umstellen


----------



## AmonRaa (29. Mai 2008)

AoC ist schon ein Diamant der noch ordentlich geschliffen werden muss. Viele Skillungen sind noch nicht optimiert und ob es ein wirkliches "balanced system" gibt, mag ich mal generell zu bezweifeln.

Großer Vorteil ist eben, dass man mehr Skill mit einbringen kann und das gibt einem einen grössen
individuellen Rahmen.

Zum Leveln sei nur soviel gesagt:
Derzeit ist es eher die Pionierphase und da man einiges an Content nicht kennt bzw. nicht spielen 
kann, weil einem einfach noch die Leute fehlen, wird man häufig ab Lvl 50 grinden müssen.

Die Welt ist sehr schön und detailreich, die Mobdichte ist akzeptabel, sodass man auch mal flüchten 
kann ohne die ganze Zone zu pullen. Dafür folgen einige Mobs einen aber durch fast die Hälfte der Zone ..:-/

AoC ist brutaler und wird auch so dargestellt.. es gibt Orte die einem Gruselkabinett entsprungen 
sein könnten. Es ist alles sehr blutig...

Die Fatalaties machen einfach nur FUN und sind gut umgesetzt worden, von ein paar Bugs mal abgesehen.

Viele Eindrücke machen Lust auf mehr und es gibt noch vieles zu entdecken. 

Allerdings sollte man die Schablonensichtweise aus anderen MMOs nicht auf AoC anwenden,
da einem sonst wirklich das NEUE entgehen würde. 

Was mich besonders überzeugt ist das Gameplay.. es fühlt sich gut an und auch wenn man vorher 
viele schöne Bilder gesehen hatte, würde man nicht auf ein gutes Game schliessen können,
welches sich aber definitv jetzt herausgestellt hat.

Ich spiele einen BS und den habe ich schon mehrmals verflucht, da er als Solo Char nicht wirklich 
klasse ist im Endgame.. aber daran wird sicherlich noch gearbeitet!


----------



## Shênya (29. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab keinerlei probleme mit assassine. Klar sie ist ne anspruchsvoll klasse. Aber man muss die Tarnung voll ausnutzen. gegen 2-4 Gegner kannste trotz stoff sehr gut überleben. Das wichtige ist als erstes anschleichen und Schleichangriff nutzen. Der 1.e gegner fast onehit oder sogar onehit down.
die restlichen machste mit Schmettern und den restlichen kombos gut fertig. Man muss seine Deckung einstellen (CTRL + 1/2/3) und die Deckung der Gegner in die Richtung versetzen lassen, dass man mit den Komborichtungen richtig dicke reinhaut. Dann klappt das prima. Waldläufer find ich im übrigen ned OP zur Zeit ^^ Fernkampf macht nich soo dolle schaden, d.h. man ist schnell im nahkampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ownage77 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo, würde auch gern mal ein paar Uservideos sehen. Ladet die mal irgendwo hoch wenn ich was gemacht habt bitte.


----------



## Tazmal (29. Mai 2008)

Ludere schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich spiele seit der US Open Beta WoW und hab allerlei Chars auf 70 gebracht, so ziemlich jede Ini mehrfach von innen gesehen und auch mit 2 meiner Chars intensiv PvP betrieben.. Alles mit großem oder sehr großem Erfolg.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich spiele nun seid 2 Tagen AoC, habe erstmal jeder Klase auf stufe 5 gespielt damit ich mich entscheiden kann, in AoC will ich zum ersten mal die rolle eines heilers übernehmen, Bärenschamane und Mitrapriester sind es.

Der Priester ist inzwischen nach ca 7 stunden lvln schon auf stufe 19, die quests sind leicht erklärt und gut beschrieben.

Man muss seine Klasse von anfang an beherschen, combos und zauber setzen, sonst ist man schneller weg als man denkt.

Wenn man als falsche klasse / lvl 3 mobse pullt fällt man wie ein nasser sack auf den boden.

Mit meinem MItrapriester macht es sehr viel spaß, die heilerklassen sind echt super gemacht, die damageklassen gefallen mir nicht, muss jemand anders anregunegn geben.

Da ich auf PvE spiele weis ich nichts über pvp, aber was man so hört soll es ein genuss sein, wenn man es in Maßen macht. Nicht wie auf PvP Realms schon im startgebiet von 20er gefarmt wird wenn man erst stufe 5 ist.

Die Talentbäume sind gut ausgebaut, man kann überall skillen und vor allem bei den Priesterklassen skillt man Heilung und Schaden "gleichermaßen", da die heiler auch schaden austeilen können und das nicht wenig. Es gibt einen Allgemeinbaum und 2 für jede Spezialität. Als Priester sind diese Göttlichkeit und Vergeltung.

Hier mal ein Talentplaner:
http://www.hybes.org/?s=featPlaner&lang=de

Schau dir AoC 30 Tage an, zur zeit kommt fast jeden tag ein patch, es wird alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (29. Mai 2008)

So kurznach Release ist es schwer Deine Fragen (TE) alle zu beantworten. Ich persönlich spiele ja einen Dämonologen (ohne Pet !!^^) und bin mehr als zufrieden mit ihm. In den Foren hab ich oft gelesen das der "Mage" nix aushält und shcnell umkippt. Die Erfahrung hab ich aber zb nicht gemacht. Ich schaff es locker mich mit bis zu 3 Gegner auf selben level, 1 Gegner +4 Level, oder 3-5 Gegner -2 Level rum zu schlagen. Und das ohne Heiltränke. Liegt wohl einfach daran das ich meine Skills gut einsetze.
Was das Balancing im PvP angeht kann ich nur sagen das der Waldläufer derzeit wirklich OP ist. Wenn dich einer auf offenenn Felde sieht...biste schon so gut wie tot. Aber auch die Assas sind grade dann wenn sie von hinten kommen (kommen sie ja immer^^) tödlich wenn man nicht schnell genug reagiert.
Im PvE sind alle Klassen sehr ausgewogen. Mit der richtigen Taktik und etwas Übung kann man mit jeder Klasse super leveln oder auch mal "farmen"
Aber wie gesagt...der Release ist noch keine 4 Wochen her und es wird sich mit Sicherheit grade im PvP Balancing noch einiges ändern. Die Betreiber müssen ja auch erst sehen wie sich das im Lifebetrieb so entwickelt.

MfG Uktawa

Edit: Zum Thema PvP Server kann ich nur sagen das es dort leider so ist das sie eher "Abschlacht-Server" heissen sollten. Dort wird man zu 95% immer von höheren Leveln oder gnzen Gruppen gekillt ohne das es einen Grund eine Warnung oder sonst was gibt. Denke mal das auf diesen Servern die User sehr schnell gereizt reagieren werden und das dort schnell eine raues Klima (alla WoW ?!) entstehen könnte. Ich persönlich hab nach ein paar Stunden den PvP Server verlassen weil ich spielen will und mich nicht über andere Spieler die einfach nur "dumm" zu sein scheinen ärgern will. Aber jedem das Seine. Was noch interessant klingt ist der Culture Server. Leider gibt es bis dato keinen Deutschen. Nur einen für ganz Europa. Dort ist PvP nur Volk gegen Volk möglich. Heisst also das dort nicht gleich jeder jeden killt ohne Sinn und Grund, sondern eben Volk gegen Volk geht. So wie es sein sollte. Ich hoff das in naher Zukunft auch ein deutscher Server dieser Art eröffnet wird. Das wäre genau das was ich suche.


----------



## Ludere (29. Mai 2008)

Klingt wirklich viel versprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Auch hab ich keine großen Erwartungen, ein kopiertes MMOPG vorzufinden.
Wie ich in meinem Startpost erwähnt habe, suche ich ja was "neues", also etwas, dass sich noch entwickelt, neue Eindrücke verschafft und mich so inspirieren kann. (Bezogen auf die Schablonensicht ^^).



Tazmal schrieb:


> Schau dir AoC 30 Tage an, zur zeit kommt fast jeden tag ein patch, es wird alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was die 30 Tage angeht, so würde ich es wirklich gerne mal testen. Allerdings wäre ein Gastaccount wohl sinnvoller, da ich bei Nichtgefallen sonst 50 Euro in den Sand gesetzt habe.. 50 Euro sind viel Geld für mich ^^.

Daher nochmals die Frage/Bitte, würde mir jemand einen Gastkey überlassen? So weit ich das verstanden habe, liegen in jeder Verpackung mehrere dabei..


----------



## ra6nar03k (29. Mai 2008)

ich weiß nicht was ihr alle mit 50 euro in den sandsetzen hab offline games kosten auch 50€ und da spielt man nciht mal nen monat


----------



## Shênya (29. Mai 2008)

Uktawa:

Wer auf nen normalen PvP Server geht muss damit rechnen. Wenne erst gewarnt werden willst musste wohl RP PvP nehmen. Oder soll ich Dich mit meiner assassine erst anwispern und schreiben: Sorry, dass Du gleich stirbst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Hatte bisher keine grossen ärgernisse auf dem pvp server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn: Instanz wechseln.


----------



## Ludere (29. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was ihr alle mit 50 euro in den sandsetzen hab offline games kosten auch 50&#8364; und da spielt man nciht mal nen monat



Ganz einfach: Jedes vernünftige Offline-Spiel bietet ne Demo-/Trial-Version an.
Sollte mir die gefallen, kann ich immernoch entscheiden ob ich mir das Spiel kaufe oder nicht.
Aber ich persönlich hab mir das letzte Offline-Spiel vor, hmm, 5 Jahren gekauft?! ^^


----------



## ra6nar03k (29. Mai 2008)

Ludere schrieb:


> Aber ich persönlich hab mir das letzte Offline-Spiel vor, hmm, 5 Jahren gekauft?! ^^


Und uns ist ja wohl auch allen klar warum, oder?^^


----------



## Thedynamike (29. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Und uns ist ja wohl auch allen klar warum, oder?^^



Weil er lieber Onlinespiele spielt?


----------



## Shênya (29. Mai 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Weil er lieber Onlinespiele spielt?



das wirds sein ^^ mich hält auch nix mehr in offline spielen - nach max. 10min is mir langweilig weil mir die Kommunikation fehlt x)


----------



## Ludere (29. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Und uns ist ja wohl auch allen klar warum, oder?^^



Ganz einfach 2 Jahre Neocron, 3 Jahre WoW und zwischenzeitig halt nur Enemy Territory (was sogar kostenlos ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Und um Deinem Argument ein bisschen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen:
Ich bin gerne bereit die 50 Euro für`s Spiel und die monatlichen Gebühren zu zahlen (bin`s aus NC und WoW nicht anders gewohnt ^^).
Aber dafür möchte ich halt gerne wissen, was mich erwartet.
Du kaufst ja auch kein Auto, ohne vorher ne Spritztour mit gemacht zu haben..


----------



## Krakk (29. Mai 2008)

Man muss zugeben die Grafik ist schon was Feines das Kampfsystem ist neu  und macht  „noch“ Spaß 
Die Spielwelt hat Atmosphäre und es ist spannend sie zu erkunden 
Aber was wirklich richtig nervt ist diese ständige instanzierung!
Will man mit einem freund zusammen spielen muss man erst eine gemeinsame Instanz wählen 
Die Städte und gebiete sind alle in Instanzen aufgeteilt (stellt euch vor Ogrimma gibt es 30 mal und ihr könnt an der mini map auswählen in welches Ogrimma ihr gehen wollt .....mein Gott wie spannend   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ständig bin ich einem Ladebildschirm.
Mir fehlt das Gefühl mich frei bewegen zu können so wie man es von anderen mmos her kennt auch wenn es dort Instanzen oder addons Übergänge gibt so fügen sie sich ein und wirkten auf mich nicht so störend wie ich es bei AOC empfinde 


Aber nun zu deinen fragen 

-	Wie ist das Leveln (interessant, abwechslungsreich, schnell/langsam)?
-	
-	Interessant durch den Nachtmodus in dem du alleine eine questreihe verfolgst ansonsten wie in anderen mmos auch haue so und so viele davon bring mir jenes oder welches 
-	aber im großen und ganzen gut gelungen besonders die multiplijois Möglichkeit bei der quest Annahme ist eine fein Sache 

- Was macht man nach dem Leveln? PvE- und PvP-Content schon ausgereifter oder überarbeitungsbedürftig?
-	
-	Abwarten und Tee trinken gibt den Leuten erst mal die möglich so weit zu leveln J 

- Balance: in WoW ein großes Problem (vor allem, wenn man wie ich, nen Schurken spielt.. op!), in AoC auch, oder hat da jede Klasse gegen jede Klasse faire Chancen?
-	
-	Also, von Balance habe ich noch nicht bemerkt ich hoffe das sich da im Level 80 Bereich noch sehr sehr viel tun wird (bei wow hat es doch zum größten Teil auch funktioniert wenn man mal von den Druiden absieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) man muss aber auch sagen das es bei wow gar nicht gewollt ist das jede klasse gegen die andere besteht es soll ja ein schere ,Stein, Papier Prinzip sein wenn man das nun auch auf aoc übertragen wollte so sehe ich zur zeit ein paar scheren und ganz viel Papier jedoch keine Steine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-	 

- Welches ist der "beste" DmgDealer, bzw. hat ein großes Potenzial? Da ich weder gerne tanke und auch kein überzeugter Heiler bin, würde ich wohl ne DD-Klasse wählen. Ich liebäugle mit, wie oben schon erwähnt, dem Assassine, aber auch dem Barbar (lieg ich hier richtig, daß man diese mit dem Schurken und dem Krieger aus WoW vergleichen kann?!)
-	
-	Barbar und Assa halten nichts aus ,nicht zu vergleichen mit wow du wirst mit beiden Klassen oft den Friedhof besuchen dürfen stell dir einfach vor du bist mit deinem wow Krieger im Berserker Haltung trägst eine Zweihand Waffe und haust noch Todeswunsch und Tolkünheit dazu rein das ganze dann bei einem Game wo ständig geadde wird und einzelne  mops selten sind 
-	Ich denke zur zeit ist der Waldläufer die bessere wahl (macht pöse aua leicht imba der gute)

- Wie funktioniert das mit dem Leveln über PvP? Klingt für mich sehr interessant und würde ich vermutlich im vollem Umfang ausnutzen..

-	Leveln über pvp ? kann ich nichts zu sagen dachte nur bei WAR währe das möglich  

-	- Wie ist das mit dem Spezialisieren über Talentbäume?! So, wie ich das bisher gesehen hab, kann man sich schon arg spezialisieren.. Man kann aber auch Talente umschichten etc, oder?! Verliert man dadurch XP?​-	
-	Hier mal ein kleiner link der die helfen sollte  http://feats.goonheim.com/barbarian
​[/center]​​


----------



## Ludere (29. Mai 2008)

Tausend Dank für Deine Antwort Krakk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Den Link kannte ich schon, hab da auch schon mal ein bisschen mit rumgespielt.
Allerdings gibt`s jetzt beim Assassine sehr viele Möglichkeiten, so daß ich gar nicht weiß, was man da skillen soll.

Würde wohl Unheilig gut ausbauen.
Der rechte Baum ist für PvE wohl ein wesentlicher Bestandteil (Bsp: Talent Wiles. Die Tanks in AoC haben ja wohl auch sowas wie Spot, allerdings scheint das wohl noch verbuggt zu sein.. jedenfalls drehen die sich dann nur kurz um und fixieren dann wieder den DD mit der meisten Aggro. Eingespielt und angesagt, könnte Talent Wiles da eben Abhilfe verschaffen.. Aggrobaum resetten und dann den Spot vom Krieger setzen.. zumindest versteh ich das von der Theorie her so ^^). Und eben Grundaggro reduzieren etc.
Der linke Baum ist zum Teil auch interessant, aber nicht ganz so mein Geschmack. Das Einzige, was mich am Unheiligbaum stört ist die Tatsache, daß man irgendwelche Seelensteine oder so für irgendwelche Styles braucht.
Andererseitz kann man sich durch den eigenen Schaden wieder heilen etc.

Würde mich aber auch mal über ein paar Threads freuen, die mir über Skillungen des Assassinen Einblick gewähren, so daß man weiß, was gut funktioniert und was nicht so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (29. Mai 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Uktawa:
> 
> Wer auf nen normalen PvP Server geht muss damit rechnen. Wenne erst gewarnt werden willst musste wohl RP PvP nehmen. Oder soll ich Dich mit meiner assassine erst anwispern und schreiben: Sorry, dass Du gleich stirbst?
> 
> ...



Asgard ist ein RP-PvP Server. Wobei man dort von RP in Tortage so gut wie nix merkt. Sobald man dort in ne Open PvP Inze geht ist man Futter. Und wie ich schon sagte, wenn man alle 2 minuten im Dreck liegt weil es jede Menge Leute gibt die einfach übertreiben und alles und jeden angreifen das auch nur zu sehen ist, geht der Spielspass ganz schnell flöten. Zumal man ja auch von eigenen "Verbündeten" (selbes Volk z nieder gemacht wird. Selbst am Friedhof wird schon gecampt.


----------



## Sickara (29. Mai 2008)

Morgen, Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mir jetzt auch langsam überlegt, ob ich mal AoC ausprobiere und hab mir den "Vollstrecker Sets" mal genauer angesehen und überall steht, mit dem kann man heilen und so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt hab ich den oben eingefügten Link angeklickt und sehe dort nicht wirklich einen Heilung-Talentbaum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alvandea (29. Mai 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Uktawa:
> 
> Wer auf nen normalen PvP Server geht muss damit rechnen. Wenne erst gewarnt werden willst musste wohl RP PvP nehmen. Oder soll ich Dich mit meiner assassine erst anwispern und schreiben: Sorry, dass Du gleich stirbst?
> 
> ...



Also auf einem RP Server warnt man nicht, ist kein kuschel PvP für softis, da geht es genau so hart her, aber warten wir mal ab bis das Spiel 3-4 Monate auf dem Markt ist und jeder seine Klasse mit Server gefunden hat. Habe lange DAOC gespielt und freue mich das man die Klasse nicht sieht sondern nur Level, und selber wissen muß anhand der Rüstung Waffen Rasse, wer da vor einem steht. 

Mir macht das Spiel laune zurzeit, mal gucken ob das so bleibt.


----------



## EmJaY (29. Mai 2008)

Wer was zum Waldläufer lesen möchste der besuche das Thema 'Impressionen aus Hyboria' oder besucht mein Blog.

Emjay Waldläufer auf dem PvP Server Aries.

Ich hab jetzt mal einen Dark Templer bis Level 9 gespielt und schon die ersten Schritte der Destinyquest der Soldaten waren super genau wie beim Schurken.Es gab schon die ersten oho und aha - Effekte weil sich die Destinyquest ergänzen.


----------



## Amorelian (30. Mai 2008)

Hier gibt es auch einige Stunden ingame Videomaterial:

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/ageofconanh...=gumballs;img;1


----------



## Shênya (30. Mai 2008)

War zuerst auch auf Asgard. Aber wie Du sagst is da nix anders als auf nem normalen pvp server daher hab ich gleich auf nen normalen PvP Server gewechselt.

Es stimmt schon. Teilweise liegt man sofort wieder im Dreck, aber dazu sei doch mal was gesagt:
AoC legt offen gewalt an den Tag, man darf brutal sein etc. Ein hübsches Spiel für Männer, nich? Gut. Und was machen Männer am liebsten? Richtig: Ihre Dominanz beweisen. Was ingame bedeutet: hmm cool ich bin lvl 20 der da is lvl 8. Ma schaun ob er onehit down geht. Verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich für meinen Teil such mir lieber "opfer" (bin ja assassine da sind die andern meine opfer *hrhr*) die 1-4 lvl über mir sind. Leute die levelmässig unter mir liegen hau ich nur wenn sie mich angreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ludere (30. Mai 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Wer was zum Waldläufer lesen möchste der besuche das Thema 'Impressionen aus Hyboria' oder besucht mein Blog.
> 
> Emjay Waldläufer auf dem PvP Server Aries.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal einen Dark Templer bis Level 9 gespielt und schon die ersten Schritte der Destinyquest der Soldaten waren super genau wie beim Schurken.Es gab schon die ersten oho und aha - Effekte weil sich die Destinyquest ergänzen.



Lol, Emjay, ich hab schon die ganze Zeit überlegt, ob Du das bist.
War dann gerade auf deinem Blog und hab dort die Gewissheit gefunden.
Kennst Du noch Ludere von Eredar? ^^.


----------



## simoni (30. Mai 2008)

Da die Frage nach dem High-End Content noch nicht richtig beantwortet wurde, versuch ich mich mal dran.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also soweit ich weiß, gibt es schon ein paar Raidinstanzen und normale Instanzen.  
Und zum PvP wäre noch zu erwähnen, dass es PvP-Ränge gibt, bei denen man später auch besondere Belohnungen bekommt.

Viel Spaß in AoC!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ludere (2. Juni 2008)

Hi,

gibt es schon kleine Gerüchte, wann die Trial-Accounts zu Verfügung stehen?

Gruß,

Ludere


----------



## Shênya (2. Juni 2008)

Richtig Emjay. Hab mir mal ne Dämo auf lvl 10 gespielt. Hat mich mal intressiert wie die Destiny für andere Klassen sind.
War mal ganz abwechslungsreich. (auch wenns mir ned behagte durch ganz hellsand zu laufen für die q...)


----------

